# cramping and spotting at 18 wks!!



## shas (Dec 3, 2004)

Hi to Cheryl, Emilycaitlin and all others

I am currently 18 wks pregnant and up to 2 weeks ago had no spotting at all, although I did have cramping in the 1st few weeks.

Two weeks ago over a weekend I had a brownish discharge and bad cramps (like period pain).  I went to my midwife who examined me and had a listen to baby.  Baby's heartbeat was fine and was told it could be that when the placenta attaches some women get a blood clot that takes time to disperse hence the brown.

All seemed fine until this past weekend (2 wks later), when I again had sharp cramps and slight brown spotting again.  I went to my GP (as there was no midwife available) who examined me.  Again we heard baby's heartbeat and my uterus was fine after giving my tummy a good feel.  He suggested that I may have a low lying placenta!!!  He asked if this was seen on my last scan at 12 wks, which it wasn't. No placenta was seen as it was too early so I was told.  My GP did say that if the cramps continue to ring the surgery.  I still am having the cramps, but not as bad and still very very slight brownish discharge.  The hot water bottle I have tends to ease it a little.  

My next scan is on 4th September and now just worried, should I insist on a scan before then just to be sure?   

Hope someone can help.
Sharon xx


PS  I have been tested in the past for toxoplasmosis and it came back negative.  However I have a dog who I touch all the time and use a scoop/bag to pick up any mess.  I also have touched other peoples cats in the past few weeks, would this cause the symptoms I have mentioned above ie catching toxoplasmosis  Should I be tested again for this


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

The symptoms you describe are probably not anything to do with toxoplasmosis, so I would probably rule that out.

I'm not sure that insisting on an earlier scan would help very much, as if it does find that your placenta is low, it wouldn't change any treatment that they are giving you.  Most hospitals have a gynae assessment unit, (which you come under until 20 wks) and I think if it was me, the next time you have any further bleeding, even if it is brown, give the hospital a ring and they can then ask you to come down and you can be seen by an obstetrician.

I'd also hold off on the hot water bottle, even though it's helping, as having anything quite warm next to your uterus can cause the temperature around your baby to rise, which can lead to other problems.  Paracetamol is safe to take when you are having any discomfort.

Hopefully you won't have any more, and it will have just been a random couple of episodes,

All the best,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

I agree with emilycaitlin here.  Only a thought  but what blood group are you because if rhesus negative you should have had antiD injections?

Jan


----------



## shas (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks to both midwives

Lets hope its just random, its really worrying when it happens as this baby is so precious to us.

Thanks Sharon xx


----------

